# Which DA Polisher?



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

What electric DA polisher would you recommend?

My wife bought a rotary polisher for me. It's a Tacklife PPGJ01A and I have a bottle of Meguiar's Ulitimate Compound.

I have read some horror stories about being let loose with a rotary if you are inexperienced, which I am. So we sent the polisher back, but kept the compound.

I intend to be careful, so your feedback would be appreciated.

Ideally, if anyone is in the Leicestershire area and willing to show me the ropes, I can reciprocate by helping you out if I have the skill set (IT, medium format photography, music recording studio and other).

Thanks!


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi,

I bought a DAS6 pro 900w with a 15mm throw and have been getting some great results, it came in a kit with menzerna compounds and polish, and also some hexlogic pads.

There is loads of tutorials on youtube.

My father in law gave me his 2000 plate honda civic for a couple of days to practice on as it was heading to the scrapyard in the near future, this was a great way to practice without worrying about doing any damage, tbh it is quite hard to do any damage with a DA.

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above the Das6 is very popular usual cheaper to buy it in a kit along with polishes and pads


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Another vote for DAS6.

I got mine from dodo juice in a kit, look up 'buff daddy' but is a rebadged DAS6.

I'm new to machine polishing and not done any damage. You actually still need a good bit of work to get results, I'm led to believe Audi paint is quite hard. ( So less prone to inflicting damage).

Worth investing, you get quite a good feeling to look at the car before and after.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Great, thanks all.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Jam13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DAS6 pro 900w with a 15mm throw and have been getting some great results, it came in a kit with menzerna compounds and polish, and also some hexlogic pads.
> 
> ...


Hi, any links to the kit you have.
Thanks Brian.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've had a DAS6 for a number of years, great bit of kit;

Have a look here; https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/paint-co ... -polishers

Various kits including polish and pads.

Discount code DW05 for 5% off all orders.

Warning - it becomes addictive! I've been sanding little bits of my TTS to get rid of scratches/marks.


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

Another vote for DAS6 here. I usually buy a combination of pads and compounds and start light and work my way up until I find an effective combination - least that way you don't end up going too far. Just take your time, keep the cord over your shoulder and you'll be fine!


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

I learnt using a rotary polisher and I'm so glad I did, saves a lot of time and it's not hard to learn like the internet tells you.

Anyway, all of the DA's mentioned above will be good. I use an £85 one form halfords and I can't see how a £160 one would be better, other than maybe more durable if using it in a business setting.

Buy 3 pads; Hard, medium and soft (pads are personal preference, they are all the same in my opinion). 2 Polishes; Cutting and refining (menzerna 400 and 3500 is a good combination for german cars). This will give you 6 combinations of cutting/refining. Any more and you're just creating work IMO.

Meguiars ultimate compound is meant to be an all in one but you'll be best off buying a finishing polish just to make sure you don't get some buffer trails.

Experience tells you what you need to start off with but most people start light and go progressively more aggressive. Overtime you'll be able to tell from the car make/model and amount of swirls what you should start with.

One thing I'll say is a generally swirled up German car won't be touched by light polish so start off with at least medium (so the heavier polish on the medium pad) and see where you stand after that. Obviously, this advice is only true if the car's not been repainted.


----------

